# Love this - open to sooo many possibilities (Free K)



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

This caught my eye (picture below)
http://rosylittlethings.typepad.com/posie_gets_cozy/2011/02/neighborly.html

Original pattern here
http://jchandmade.typepad.com/jc_handmade/2009/09/being-neighborly.html
Link under second picture


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

so cute


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very very nice! thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's so cute.


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

That is darling -- love that look!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

A very nice little top. Thanks so much for posting the link.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

knotlinda said:


> so cute


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I even like this one and would never have thought of that color for a child, but I love it. I don't know anyone with kids or grands this age but I just might try to make one just because I really like it.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh thank you. This is just right!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I like it, too!! Ellie


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for posting this pattern. It would be a simple and ideal garment for donating to Africa through KAS.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

I tried getting the pattern. Got to Ravelry, signed in, typed in all info, but when pic showed & I clicked on get this pattern for free.....nothing happened?????


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Perfect vest!! Thank you so much for sharing, I have saved it to make for a GGbaby when she gets to be a toddler!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you.....saving this one.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

MrsB88keys said:


> I tried getting the pattern. Got to Ravelry, signed in, typed in all info, but when pic showed & I clicked on get this pattern for free.....nothing happened?????


http://jchandmade.typepad.com/jc_handmade/2009/09/being-neighborly.html
The pattern is here - link under 2nd picture.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

So cute.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

The neckline looks better on the infant sweater. I think it's too large/wide on the kids sweater. Perhaps because it is knitted in a lighter yarn, pulls in. Otherwise, it is an interesting little sweater. Very different from the usual baby stuff.


----------

